
Intelligent Machines Might Want to Become Biological Again - vo2maxer
https://aeon.co/essays/intelligent-machines-might-want-to-become-biological-again
======
Engineering-MD
On a similar note to this article I have always wondered what would happen if
we try male an artificial neural network out of actual neurones. Last time I
looked this up it was infeasible due to practical limitations (neurones get
infected, apoptose and behaviours change in artificial environments), but it
could lead to an interesting semi-‘artificial’ intelligence using the
algorithms of biology. It would also raise (even more) interesting ethical
questions about the boundaries of slavery and rights of artificial Biological
neural networks.

